# Enantiopus sp. "Kilesa"



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

Curious at what size did your Kilesa start breeding? I've also heard that they stop at a young age, any input on time for this? size/age?

I was lucky to get a group of 8 of them off a friend and one of the smallest ones at roughly 3" is already courting.

Interesting that he has very little blue in him but yellow jaw/fins and the dark pectorals shaking up a storm 

Steve


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, thanks for all the looks at this but no one had any input???

I found out for myself last night when they start breeding 

I came home to a holding female at 3".....

Steve


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on the spawn Steve. Mine were wild and mature so not sure on size, but, think they answered that for you 

Conventional wisdom says they don't live long and only spawn for a couple years at best. Mine did better than the conventional wisdom 

They are a fun fish to watch. Enjoy mate!

Russ


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks Russ, been a long time!

I see you got some more Front's that are as beautiful as the old ones. well almost 

We believe my friends are F0's because of the way he got them, but no proof of course so cannot make the statement that these are f1's. nbd

This was their first spawn's fry I was lucky enough to get hold of. as you said, they are amazing to watch which I really enjoy.

My friends reverse trio keeps breeding but will not hold for some reason over the last 5 spawns. We are thinking it might be hardness and are stepping up slowly.

she did hold to term three time prior.

If they start this young I can see why she's tired at a young age..

I'll update again and hopefully with some pics. right now they show as silverlings when captured by my chitty camera.

Steve


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

Where about in Mass are you located? Just curious I might be interested in buying some of your fish when and if they reach selling size.



S4surf said:


> Curious at what size did your Kilesa start breeding? I've also heard that they stop at a young age, any input on time for this? size/age?
> 
> I was lucky to get a group of 8 of them off a friend and one of the smallest ones at roughly 3" is already courting.
> 
> ...


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Scully,

I'm in central mass. 
I doubt she will hold past a few more days at her age. time will tell.

My friend still has 2 spawns but I'm not sure he's willing to sell at this point. If his had held the last 5 times
they bred it would not be an issue. If your interested I can ask and let you know?
Send me a PM when/if you have interests.

I think bluegrass aquatics has some in stock right now if that helps you!

Steve


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

Just an update,

They learn how to hold pretty quick @ < 1 yr old...

I'm not sure if it was the original fish that held but I ended up with 4 females holding..

I pulled all 4 when they were sleeping and put them in a 33 long by themselves.

Today was 20 days for at least two of them so I figured I'd give this species a try at stripping.

2 had eggs that had hatched but still had yoke sacks, and I got 42 fry from the other 2.

they are a touchy soul to strip but I was patient. these are delicate so be careful if you try this.
it would be very easy to break their jaw if your not..

ymmv

Steve


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

S4surf said:


> Just an update,
> 
> They learn how to hold pretty quick @ < 1 yr old...
> 
> ...


CONGRATS Steve!!!!


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Russ,

I'm enjoying them immensely.

And I also will go back to Zaire's in the future!

Steve


----------

